# Illustrator / doppelte Kontur vergeben



## versuch13 (20. Juni 2005)

Hi, also, ich arbeite mit Illustrator 9, und möchte einfach eine doppelte Kontur auf eine Schrift setzen. Ich komme aber einfach nicht weiter. Also, mein Versuch, ich vergebe die erste Kontur (die rote), dann gehe ich über Pfad > Konturlinie, dann kann ich eine weitere Kontur vergeben. Allerdings ist das dann eine Kontur um die erste Kontur und nicht nur einfach eine weitere um das gesamte Objekt.

  Hier mal zwei Beispiele, die Test Schrift, wie oben beschrieben. Es sollte allerdings so aussehen wie bei dem Quadrat.

  Vielen Dank. Gruß


----------



## zechi (20. Juni 2005)

Du hast dein Objekt, gehst auf die "Appereance"(Aussehen)-Palette und duplizierst die Kontur ...

 Weitere Bearbeitung zB über den Transform.-Filter.


----------



## versuch13 (20. Juni 2005)

Hi Zechi, keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache, es sieht wieder so aus..


----------

